# Remap advice 3.2 v6 DSG



## kbob221 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Having bought a TT as detailed above approx 3 months ago, I have since had the 6 hours trial and cruise control fitted at Awesome. Unfortunately with the weather being so bad, it proved dificult to see any vast improvement.

Before persuing any further I am looking for adivce as to what fits best for my car in terms of remap?

Any ideas and experience of remaps on the 3.2 would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

With the 3.2 you will not see massive gains as it has no turbo, but I am sure one of the 3.2er's will come along soon and put you straight!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Welcome, good choice of motor 

I've had the Vagcheck stage 2 remap and I am very pleased with it.

Its 'only' increased power by 15bhp/20bhp (as Jammyd has already said) BUT it has improved the responsiveness of the DSG box and eliminated the 'delay of death' you sometimes got when pulling out of junctions etc.

In S mode it pulls away like mad 'pinning' you back in the seat. :twisted:

http://www.vagcheck.com/vagcheck/vagcheck_remaps.htm

Hope this helps.

Saj


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome and don't forget to join the TTOC. http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## kbob221 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow,

I am suprised by the warm welcome and the kind comments! I hadn't expected that!

Saj, have you got a 3.2? Did VAG Check fit a map that was designed specifically for your car? and finalyy as I live in the north west, is there anywhere closer than Staines?

Kieran


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

kbob221 said:


> Wow,
> 
> I am suprised by the warm welcome and the kind comments! I hadn't expected that!
> 
> ...


Yes I have a 3.2 and the map was specific to the car (I believe!).

Awseome GTi in Manchester have been used by some members on here...
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------

